# Dhur Ki Bani In Sikhism



## jasbirkaleka (Apr 18, 2010)

ikonkaar:Bani in Shri Guru Granth Sahib is often referred to as Dhur Ki Bani
.Does it have the same  connotation as was propounded by Moses and Mohammad.:blinkingmunda:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 18, 2010)

Dhur KI Bani in SGGS..is ABOUT the CREATOR and HOW to OBTAIN HIM...Milaap..Deho Sajjano asseseanehn hoveh SAHIB sion MEL... NOTHING about any one being the ..."only authorised prophet..last final prophet..son of God..etc etc..listen to ME only way to Him...etc etc. IN Fact the SGGS is quite the OPPOSITE in that regard...here the Dhur KI Bnai regards ALL paths as Leading to HIM..soem slow..some fast..but ultimaltey all do end up there..my opinion.


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Apr 18, 2010)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Dhur KI Bani in SGGS..is ABOUT the CREATOR and HOW to OBTAIN HIM...Milaap..Deho Sajjano asseseanehn hoveh SAHIB sion MEL... NOTHING about any one being the ..."only authorised prophet..last final prophet..son of God..etc etc..listen to ME only way to Him...etc etc. IN Fact the SGGS is quite the OPPOSITE in that regard...here the Dhur KI Bnai regards ALL paths as Leading to HIM..soem slow..some fast..but ultimaltey all do end up there..my opinion.



Gur Fateh,Gyani Jarnail Singh ji,                                                               
Thanks for the quick reply.
Could you pls enlighten me if any of our Sikh Gurus used the term DHur Ki Bani in any of their Shabads.                  
Jasbir Singh Kaleka.


----------



## roab1 (Apr 18, 2010)

You can find it in Anand Sahib of Guru Amardas. I would advise to read it from gutka instead of getting translations. If we spend some time to read Guru Granth Sahib everyday and understand it we can find all the answers in it. People just dont have the time or inclination to read from Guru Granth Sahib. Yestarday i was hearing a lady about how surprised she was to find verses about greatness of woman in Sikhism. She couldnt believe that Guru Nanak preached equaliy for woman through verses.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 18, 2010)

Jasbir ji,
The Panktee..*DHUR KI BANNEE AYEE TIN SAGLEE CHINT MITAYEE* is in Raag Sorath by Guru Arjen Sahib Ji.

Another meaning of DHUR is AXLE..the CENTRAL AXIS around which everything revolves.
Just like the wheels revolve on an axle..the Creation revolves around the CREATOR..and this BANNEE tells us about the CREATOR....the CREATOR and NOTHING but the CREATOR. period.

And as Roab1 has posted..the best exposition of Dhur Ki Banne is in ANAND SAHIB. Note that Anand Sahib is written by an OLD MAN of 80+ who spent his entire LIFE going to Vasihno devi mandirs and pilgrimages to hardwaar etc etc and  then came into touch with Guru Anagd Ji and began his journey on GURMATT by doing SAKHAT (hard labour of LOVE ) seva for almost 12 years at an advanced stage to Guru Angad Sahib Jee at an age when most of us go senile AFTER all this only He attained Gurgadee from Guru Angad ji and became GURU AMARDASS JI....and then he wrote this Shahkaar..equal to the Japji Sahib written by AAD Guru Guru nanak Ji Sahib. And Guru Amardass Ji tells us so clearly that BANNEE is NIRANKAAR....Nirankaar is BANNEE...Banne GURU...GURU hai Bannee..wich Banee AMRIT SAREH.  Nothing oculd be clearer than THAT. Please do read the Anand sahib..the complete 40 paurrees (Japji has 38 paurrees).
Chardeekalla always.


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Apr 19, 2010)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Jasbir ji,
> The Panktee..*DHUR KI BANNEE AYEE TIN SAGLEE CHINT MITAYEE* is in Raag Sorath by Guru Arjen Sahib Ji.
> 
> Another meaning of DHUR is AXLE..the CENTRAL AXIS around which everything revolves.
> ...


Gur Fateh,
Yes,I read  the Aand Sahib and the meaning is somewhat much more clearer now.
A lay man like me would usually believe that "Dhur Ki Bani" means that that is dictated by or revealed by the Almighty.
Moses said that the ten commandments and the Torah were dictated to him by God Himself on Mount Sinai.
Same was what Mohammad said while writing  Koran. 
 Jasbir Singh Kaleka.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 19, 2010)

Let me add my pitiful comment. 

The image of Moses is so overpowering that it colors our understanding of "revealed" and I find it hard to switch gears and understand that "revealed" means something else. "Revealed" can also mean that the message of the Satguru  it comes together like a flash of light, a  realization. You "get" it...which the gurus got.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 19, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Let me add my pitiful comment.
> 
> The image of Moses is so overpowering that it colors our understanding of "revealed" and I find it hard to switch gears and understand that "revealed" means something else. "Revealed" can also mean that the message of the Satguru  it comes together like a flash of light, a  realization. You "get" it...which the gurus got.



Narayan Ji,
Your comment is bulls eye ( pity the poor bull..i wonder why his eye needs to be shot at ?/ he he he).

Realsiation..is GYAAN..Knowledge...as is stated in the Book of Gnesis..what EVE.."realised" the split second she bit into the Apple of Knowledge !! She "got it". I prefer this image than the Moses one !! It seems more in line with what i think as you have also shown.

Guru nanak ji is recorded as saying.......Mardanniah..chherr rebaba..Bani aiyee eh...OH mardana..strike your Rebab...Bani is arriving !! Mardana was a constant companion of Guru Ji and most if not all his shabads were accompanied by the rebab played by mardana Ji. When Mardana Ji died..Guru Ji is said to have sung a shabad..Toottee tand rebab ki...Today, the STRING of the rebab has snapped !!! How Guru Ji must have missed his dearest companion of decades and travel tribualtions all over the four corners of the world..facing hunger, tiredness, dangerous animals and jungles, rain and snow, hot summers, dust etc etc..the TWO of them..making DIVINE MUSIC TOGETHER !!! I FIND this IMAGE so powerfully Attractive........an artist Devinder Singh has painted this beautiful picture...:blinkingkaurhappysingh:


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Apr 19, 2010)

Naranjyot Kaur ji,                                                                                                        Thanks. I get it.:confusedmundp


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 19, 2010)

To me, *Dhur Ki Bani* means the WORD (Sound Current) that has its origin from the Soul Plane (Sach Khand) and Guru Ji has access of it, and with his access, he then inspires us through the written word. Thus this written Bani as in SGGS contains the direct impressions (hence power) of the original WORD. 

Did Moses or Mohammed have access to Sach Khand ? Where is the proof ?


----------

